# Proof of Genuine and Subsisting Relationship for Spouse Visa



## dhiyaidris (Oct 7, 2014)

sorry all, I should've included this in my other post but another quick question!

If my partner and I have been living together for the past 4 years, do we still need to provide texts, emails, photos? (we didn't really send emails or text as much as we did like when we were apart) 

how would we prove our relationship is genuine? through bills? bank statements? we did live with his parents from nov 8 2014 - feb 2 2016, will we need to provide a letter from his parents giving me permission to live there?

any answers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## freezing (Jan 2, 2016)

i would definitely show call, email and chat logs even if you live together. me and my spouse were recently refused a EEA FP because we only got married half a year ago, so although we have lived together for 5, they wanted proof of relationship. so now we are applying again with everything we have. 

also, based on other threads, married people who did not show proof or relationship while living apart for instance, were refused a visa due to lack of proof. so dont make my mistake, show hard evidence that you live together and whatever else you can.


----------



## dhiyaidris (Oct 7, 2014)

You were refused the spouse visa because you were only married half of a year? 

Would we need to show proof starting the beginning of our relationship? 2009 that is. I lived in canada and he was in uk and we didnt meet in person until 2010.


----------



## dhiyaidris (Oct 7, 2014)

freezing said:


> i would definitely show call, email and chat logs even if you live together. me and my spouse were recently refused a EEA FP because we only got married half a year ago, so although we have lived together for 5, they wanted proof of relationship. so now we are applying again with everything we have.
> 
> also, based on other threads, married people who did not show proof or relationship while living apart for instance, were refused a visa due to lack of proof. so dont make my mistake, show hard evidence that you live together and whatever else you can.


 
You were refused the spouse visa because you were only married half of a year? Would we need to show proof starting the beginning of our relationship? 2009 that is. I lived in canada and he was in uk and we didnt meet in person until 2010.


----------



## freezing (Jan 2, 2016)

dhiyaidris said:


> You were refused the spouse visa because you were only married half of a year?
> 
> Would we need to show proof starting the beginning of our relationship? 2009 that is. I lived in canada and he was in uk and we didnt meet in person until 2010.


At the time of the application, just 5 months (ECO wrote 4 months, but whatever). But we did not provide other proof of the relationship, just the information that we've lived together for a long time, but no proof. 

My personal advise is that show all the stuff you can from any time period you can. Printing email logs (not the content of them) and scanning envelopes addressed to you both, or getting copies of utility bills is cheap, so why not?? Rather than apply with insufficient evidence and then be refused and feel like i feel now - very stressed and upset.

Explain in your sponsor/spouse letter the time line too, first you met online, then you moved together, and have the evidence reflect that.


----------



## dhiyaidris (Oct 7, 2014)

freezing said:


> dhiyaidris said:
> 
> 
> > You were refused the spouse visa because you were only married half of a year?
> ...



Thanks so much! I really hope your visa gets sorted. You have been so helpful! x


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

dhiyaidris,

What is most important is- for the period you were apart, you show phone logs, e mails, Skype logs , tickets to see each other etc.

However, for the period you were living in the same house together, what is more important is the bills, official documents addressed to one or both sent to the address etc. 

Adding phone and e mail logs from when you are living in the same house is overkill of evidence and there is such a thing as too much paper work for the ECO to sort through.

You say you have been living together for 4 years, so your best strategy would be to show official bills and official documents addressed to one or both of you spaced out at a couple of documents for every 6 months.

For the period before these 4 years when you were apart, you can show phone logs and e mails and ticket stubs etc.

Good luck


----------

